

Samsung readies their own Retina display laptop - 11031a
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/samsung-prototype-laptop-challenges-the-retina-display-with-2560x1440-panel-20120831/

======
benologist
Geek.com rewrite of an engadget.com rewrite about a YouTube video review:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUYlnhDfvlo>

The submitter looks less than legitimate as well.

~~~
sp332
What looks "less than legitimate" about the account? It's been around for over
a year.

~~~
benologist
During its 400 days it's made a staggering 4 comments 1 of which was on its
own submission. It almost exclusively submits geek.com and extremetech.com
both of which are Ziff Davis properties and they are not at all shy about
targeting and spamming HN - ExtremeTech have at least one employee that spams
here [1] and had at least one puppet auto-submitting stories [2], and then
there's the mysterious and probably automated 'help' from evo_9 [3] and ukdm
[4] who have very long histories of heavily submitting these two sites.
Finally we have adeelarshad82 [5] who exclusively submits Ziff Davis
properties (PCMag.com is one too).

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mrsebastian>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4441016>

[3] <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=evo_9>

[4] <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ukdm>

[5] <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=adeelarshad82>

~~~
benologist
That last dude is an undisclosed social media 'marketing' clown for ... Ziff
Davis:

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/adeelarshad82>

------
aretiste
Sell it as a portable display not a laptop. Give it connectivity via a variety
of connectors (not just HDMI). It would be far more useful than an iPad. Keep
dreaming, right?

~~~
mmx
Although I might not agree with the iPad comparison, that's a really great
idea I'd buy into.

------
nthitz
I hope they aren't infringing on any patents this time!

~~~
powertower
Rounded Corners: ✔

Rectangular Screen: ✔

Black Bezel: ✔

\----------------------

Prior Art: (does not apply)

\----------------------

Infringement: ✔

(*it's not the rounder-corners that gets you, it's the combination of that
with the additional "dress")

~~~
taligent
Really ? I expected the incredibly dumb "Apple patented round corners" meme
from somewhere like Engadget not HN.

~~~
THE_PUN_STOPS
What can you do. In a court case as convoluted as Samsung V. Apple, you just
have to expect these kinds of things to rub off on the populace. If the user
doesn't understand the case itself, they're going to go off with their gut on
whatever bias they pick up from external news sources, which means more and
more people will inevitably perpetuate the "apple patented pinching and
rectangles" meme. Hacker News isn't impregnable.

------
r00fus
For those who are looking forward to having a laptop display with a high raw
pixel count (the MBPr can only be run at 1920x1200 IIRC without hacks) - I
guess this is it, and it looks like it'll run Win8 too.

Props to Samsung. Hope they don't call it a "cornea display" or something
mocking.

~~~
eco
Shouldn't Microsoft be getting the props in this case? Samsung makes great
displays (they make the MBPr display too) but the OS is the limiting factor in
actually running them at the native resolution.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
The operating system has to be adapted for one, but the biggest problem would
be the app developers: they have to make changes to their pixel assets to suit
the new resolution. Apple has the same problem, they are just aggressive about
pushing developers in the right direction. Its a classic chicken/egg problem,
especially when considering PC diversity (its obvious where Apple is going,
its not obvious where the Window hardware providers are going).

------
liquidcool
Anyone know what the color gamut is on this? Matte and high res are great, but
color gamut is make or break for me. It seems Retina is at 99%, which is
really impressive for a laptop.

~~~
drewyeaton
AFAIK gamut can not be represented as a percentage. Where are you getting that
info?

~~~
liquidcool
Really? I've always seen it as a percentage of colors that can be displayed
(sRGB). Of course, a graph would be better, but according to Dell, my U2410
has 110% color gamut and it looks pretty amazing to me.

As for the Retina, I may have to take that back. First article claims the
Retina has 99% vs. 71% for the previous generation:

[http://cdtobie.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/color-gamut-of-
retin...](http://cdtobie.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/color-gamut-of-retina-
display-macbook-pro/)

But Anandtech says it got worse (67%):

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/6023/the-nextgen-macbook-
pro-w...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/6023/the-nextgen-macbook-pro-with-
retina-display-review/5)

I'm assuming calibration has something to do with it, or somebody tested it
incorrectly or with inferior equipment.

------
cultureulterior
As I've decided not to buy another apple laptop, I welcome this news.

